# DW yes or no ? Xmas Edition



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Santa please :thumb:










Yes or No ?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Damm right YES.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Big yes from me


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Stunning! Definitely a yes from me.


----------



## manmaths31 (Nov 30, 2017)

Yeeeeeesssssssss!!!


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh Yes!!!! I have been good honest :devil::lol:


----------



## bigfatsi (Apr 15, 2015)

Hella yeah!

S


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes. Is that the one (restomod) with M5 running gear?


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh yes, Santa could bugger me rotten if he brought me that.:argie:


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

I can’t stand modern BMW’s but that is stunning, defo yes


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeeeeeees


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

The want is strong with this one.........


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Love it. Is a yes from me


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Omg yes...


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh YES please!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Definite YES, love these


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I assume this isn't a serious question as anyone who says no should just get an automatic ban from the site :lol:

That is one stunning car :argie::argie:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes from me as it looks a lot better than the current BMW line up.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes please


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Definite Yes


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks good that.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

.


----------



## Meta5 (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes........


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Now if I’m being honest I’d rather walk than drive another bmw, but I do like that enough to give it another chance.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hell NO.


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

M5 wheels and daft sill covers spoil it for me oe all the way for me









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes from me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

That is gawjus


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh a big yes from me


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

No, now ile go stand in the corner with Mick.lol


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Absolutely yes!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

100% yeah

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

Without hesitation, Yes!!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

DLGWRX02 said:


> No, now ile go stand in the corner with Mick.lol


I'll join you. Not a fan of that at all.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That is very nice.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

thats amazing


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

yes please


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Oooohhhhhh yeeessssssss


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

All day long yes!


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Wow what a looker!!


----------



## Dunney (Jul 24, 2017)

Definite yes!


----------



## ChrisRoll (Dec 20, 2017)

100% yes


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

No from me, not a fan at all.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

It’s a weird one for me. I like both ends, but they don’t go together lol


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Absolutely. One day BMW might get within spitting distance of making cars that ace again.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Of course YES


----------



## AAD44H (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks fantastic!


----------

